# Bees



## Willy

I know its winter, but its good to prepare. I go camping several times a year, and we spend tons of time outside. And all around us, there are these little bees that bite or sting, whatever you call it. The best thing we found, was to get a 2 liter bottle of coke or oarnge drink, something sweet, drink it most of the way down, then set it on the table. The bees will eventually go in, some get stuck in the liquid, and other fly around it. After that day ends, we cap it, and throw it away. But they keep coming back. 

Any good tips to keep them off of us while we sit around the camp site?
I think they are yellow jackets.


----------



## cricket2

I have seen somewhere that they actually sell a device made for doing this very thing. Havent looked at it too close, but supposedly the bees or wasps get inside there, and they cant get out. I always wondered if it worked or not.


----------



## campfire

The best known and common way of keeping the bees away from your camps is none other than the campfire . The smoke of fire keep the bees away from the sight .Any how there are sprays of many kinds available to get rid of the bees .


----------



## orangecamper

cricket said:


> I have seen somewhere that they actually sell a device made for doing this very thing. Havent looked at it too close, but supposedly the bees or wasps get inside there, and they cant get out. I always wondered if it worked or not.


 
We always have a couple of these hanging in the backyard in the summer, they work GREAT. They catch the yellow jackets and other wasps, and biting flies, all kinds of irritating bugs. :thumbup1:


----------



## southrnbound

cricket said:


> I have seen somewhere that they actually sell a device made for doing this very thing. Havent looked at it too close, but supposedly the bees or wasps get inside there, and they cant get out. I always wondered if it worked or not.


We have 2 of these (hang on either end of the awning) that we take camping. The directions say to use clear juice( I use apple) and a small piece of raw hamburger. It works great :thumbup1:
I make a fresh batch every morning after dumping out the dead insects.


----------



## ctfortner

orangecamper said:


> We always have a couple of these hanging in the backyard in the summer, they work GREAT. They catch the yellow jackets and other wasps, and biting flies, all kinds of irritating bugs. :thumbup1:


Tis the season, they are out everywhere at our place now. Cousins youngin got stung by a red wasp on the face hunting easter eggs.


----------



## orangecamper

Ouch! 
I have seen a couple of honey bees, a couple of yellow jackets, and a big scary wasp at work, but haven't seen anything around the house yet...


----------



## antigua

We had a problem with bees during our last camping trip in October. There were hundreds of them. Normally we see them in those numbers in late September and Early October. They seem very dopey that time of the year. We haven't been stung yet at all but they are anoying. We pour juice or pop or anything sweet in a bowl and lure them away from the site. I never thought about keeping the fire going that's a good idea. We'd go thru a lot of firewood though.


----------

